
The Case Against Work-Life Balance: Owning Your Future - zedbed
http://shyamsankar.com/the-case-against-work-life-balance-owning-your-future
======
zedbed
The author is a director at Palantir Technologies, which is a company that
skews heavily towards new college grads in its recruiting process.

~~~
bane
He references this [1] which doesn't talk at all about [2], but does give some
interesting connections to Florida and the shell company he allegedly set up
to steal trade secrets from a competitor (it was eventually settled out of
court after the judge found the suit eligible under the civil portion of RICO
[3])

Rumor on the street is the settlement was about equal to one entire mega round
of funding that Palantir's took around that time [4].

It must have worked though, they've been bought out by private equity and had
more than a billion dollars pumped into them to keep them afloat and growing.

1 - [http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2012/09/18/how-did-
shyam-s...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2012/09/18/how-did-shyam-sankar-
join-palantir/)

2 -
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/36371667/i2-v-palantir-080910](http://www.scribd.com/doc/36371667/i2-v-palantir-080910)

3 - [http://www.phibetaiota.net/2010/10/journal-palantir-flush-
wi...](http://www.phibetaiota.net/2010/10/journal-palantir-flush-with-cash-
sued-for-racketeering/)

4 - [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/palantir-
technologie...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/palantir-
technologies#/entity)

